# Taxco residents or homeowners?



## TaxcoLover (Jan 3, 2015)

We have owned a home there for a couple of years now... get there a couple of times a year. Are there expats in Taxco? Are we the only ones? We would love to make the acquaintance of other Taxquenos Extranjeros.


----------



## perezl (Nov 16, 2012)

How is it to live there? Population small, many tourists every day... why did you choose Taxco? I am still figuring out where to retire. From California. (Bay ARea)


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

perezl said:


> How is it to live there? Population small, many tourists every day... why did you choose Taxco? I am still figuring out where to retire. From California. (Bay ARea)


We have this neighbor who every year throws himself an incredibly large birthday party. They erect large tents etc to accommodate the guests. They hire valets for the parking. They bring in big name performers. The party goes on until perhaps 5AM. It is impossible to sleep through it. 

This year - when we saw the tents go up we booked a trip to Taxco - which is about an hour's drive away. We stayed at a place called Monte Taxco - which was an excellent choice. We had a couple decent meals, went to town and walked around for a few hours, got a good night's sleep and woke to return to a quiet neighborhood. 

I'm not sure we will ever return to Taxco. I think we have seen it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That last sentence says it all. We saw it over a decade and a half ago and that was enough. Getting old there could be prematurely fatal by simply falling down the street.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

An old timer on Mexico message boards is "_Pernel S. Thyseldew is Stephen Dyer Wells_" and has had the web site "Dig-That-Crazy-Far-Out-Planet-Man" for a long time. I haven't seen him around lately but someone is paying to keep his site alive. He owned a place in Taxco

My Virtual World +|+ DigThatCrazyFarOutPlanetMan +|+ Pernel S. Thyseldew


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

TaxcoLover said:


> We have owned a home there for a couple of years now... get there a couple of times a year. Are there expats in Taxco? Are we the only ones? We would love to make the acquaintance of other Taxquenos Extranjeros.


Wow!! We might could work this! My wife & I (and family when they were kids) have been going to Taxco every couple of years since 2003. With the kids gone, my wife & I have made the trip down there every year in the summer for the past several. We've been thinking seriously of buying or building a place there for our retirement, but still like & want to look around & enjoy the area, life & people until we take the full plunge. While there, we've usually stayed at Bungalows Vista Alegre (in el Cerro Bermeja por la calle Francisco Figueroa #20). Have you heard of the place?

This summer we'll probably stay put in Taxco proper to take classes at the CEPE (July 2 to August 18). The classes run M-F, 9am-12noon. It should be easy to run into you & plan a get-together in our off-time. Feel free to contact me/us offline and let's see what we can set up!!



Howler
(Dan)


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Howler said:


> We've been thinking seriously of buying or building a place there for our retirement, but still like & want to look around & enjoy the area, life & people until we take the full plunge.


Howler, in your travels from Taxco, have you found your way to Chilapa? Thanks.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Longford said:


> Howler, in your travels from Taxco, have you found your way to Chilapa? Thanks.


Nope, I don't think so. I just checked it out on Wikipedia & it looks interesting. How close is it to Taxco? What do you like about it?


----------

